# Razr Maxx -> Razr HD (Fighter?)



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just wanted to get a general feel from the people who frequent these boards. When the Razr HD comes out, will you be selling your Maxx to get that phone? This is assuming the screen is a non-pentile screen of some type. Do you think it is going to be worth upgrading or do you think because of more pixels and a bigger screen, the 3300 mah battery might not be as great as it is on the Maxx?


----------



## Mr. Orange 645 (Feb 23, 2012)

Pretty happy with my MAXX. I don't think I'll upgrade.

Then again...I do get bored easily, so....


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

If my wife's 90 exchange period from Costco isn't up, and if doing the swap doesn't affect our data plans, then she will be exchanging her Maxx for the new HD. The screen is really the only (slightly) weak point in this phone, IMHO.


----------



## dukins (Oct 9, 2011)

I will be upgrading provided it has the HD screen and the same 3300mah battery. I believe the HD will be the first phone that can keep my interest for the full 2years, at least 1 year lol.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess people feel kind of the same. I just got the Maxx. I love this phone but when the HD comes out ill be getting it. I have a good friend who is letting me use his upgrade in September for the HD and he is taking my maxx. Pretty good deal in my opinion. I'm hoping it uses a non pentile display this time around though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

